# Pre-Basel 2011 - Tissot Line Up



## seanpiper

So, I've had a look at the line up for Basel this year. As always, some hits and a few misses. Overall though, a strong collection and some exciting new directions for the brand. 

I won't be putting up images just yet, but here's a teaser to get your imagination going.

- T Touch II line extension
- Sailing Touch Line extension
- Racing Touch, including a Tony Parker LE
- T-Race line extension, including a ladies collection (Some great rose gold in here!)
- MotoGP... obviously
- Sport Specials including Danica PRC200, FIE PRC200 and Michael Owen Couturier
- New design 42mm PRS200... looks great IMO
- Seastar 1000 Auto... including non-chrono
- T-Navigator Auto Collection. This looks interesting, and will spark some debate I feel.
- A number of new families for ladies Trend. Cera is the highlight.
- TXL re-release
- Couturier GMT
- Couturier Lady. I'll go out on a limb here and say the diamond version of this is quite possibly THE BEST WATCH ever designed by Tissot. I can't remember the last time I was so impressed with the classic simplicity of a ladies design. Really hope this takes off!
- New Carson
- A number of new solid gold pieces. Interesting skeleton Sculpture Line!
- Heritage Visodate... in 18ct gold!
- T-Lord line extension. New dial looks quite nice
- Lady Heart, Le Locle and PR100 line extension. PR100 sees additional titanium and automatics this year.
- New family, Tradition. Entry levelprice, beautiful! Includes a really interesting perpetual calendar dial.
- A VERY interesting choice for a Heritage model this year. More on that later.

Stay tuned for images over the coming weeks.


----------



## Enoran

Yeh!! A non-chrono Seastar
Tony Parker !?! The one who plays basketball for the San Antonio Spurs !?!

Kudos to Tissot for developing and releasing a variety of timepieces year after year 
Hits or misses, Tissot fans never have to deal with boredom. ;-)


----------



## seanpiper

Enoran said:


> Yeh!! A non-chrono Seastar
> Tony Parker !?! The one who plays basketball for the San Antonio Spurs !?!
> 
> Kudos to Tissot for developing and releasing a variety of timepieces year after year
> Hits or misses, Tissot fans never have to deal with boredom. ;-)


Yeah... that Tony Parker


----------



## Engi

Thanks for the info.

Please, what do you mean for "A VERY interesting choice for a Heritage model this year" ?

Additional info and pics on that would be really appreciated !

Ciao

Engi


----------



## ModestGP

Looking forward to see the pics.


----------



## Enoran

Engi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Please, what do you mean for "A VERY interesting choice for a Heritage model this year" ?
> 
> Additional info and pics on that would be really appreciated !
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Engi


The well-received Visodate last year makes this new heritage model enticing indeed.


----------



## LFCRules

Racing t-touch pics are already out and about, it looks good


----------



## nrk

- A VERY interesting choice for a Heritage model this year. More on that later.

I wonder what that's all about. Interesting in a good way, or a disappointing way? Is Tissot at least going back to offering a chronometer in the heritage line?


----------



## Enoran

LFCRules said:


> Racing t-touch pics are already out and about, it looks good


Indeed. It has got normal lugs, owners can get to play around with strap options.










http://www.ablogtoread.com/tissot-racing-touch-watch-for-2011/


----------



## seanpiper

I notice Ariel has updated this post to include the Tony Parker LE. It's the black carbon fiber dial model.


----------



## ohmegah

Nice looking case but, wouldn't a tachymetre bezel (and centre seconds hand) be more appropriate to a model given the name "Racing Touch"

The diver's bezel seems misplaced to my way of thinking (I wonder if it's unidirectional and what the WRR of the watch is?)... I suppose its somehow related to measuring the speed required to out-run the tides. Come on... A tide function on a racing watch? What, no altimeter? Teats on a bull...

Or, maybe, it's just the Sailing Touch in a different package ;-) 

What a mess.


----------



## ohmegah

Nice looking case but, wouldn't a tachymetre bezel (and centre seconds hand) be more appropriate to a model given the name "Racing Touch"

The diver's bezel seems misplaced to my way of thinking (I wonder if it's unidirectional and what the WRR of the watch is?)... I suppose its somehow related to measuring the speed required to out-run the tides. Come on... A tide function on a racing watch? What, no altimeter? Teats on a bull...

Or, maybe, it's just the Sailing Touch in a different package ;-) 

What a mess.


----------



## Enoran

ohmegah said:


> Nice looking case but, wouldn't a tachymetre bezel (and centre seconds hand) be more appropriate to a model given the name "Racing Touch"
> 
> Or, maybe, it's just the *Sailing Touch in a different package* ;-)
> 
> What a mess.


I reckon that could be the case...

To be fair, racing goes beyond the race tracks like Yachting, Dragon-boating & Power-Boats etc.

OK, I may be a little bias here :-d


----------



## seanpiper

Without reading too much about it, I'm guessing a little, but my feeling is this is intended to come back to mainstream rather than the number of niche products over the last few years. Sea Touch, Sailing Touch, even Expert to a degree, were all very specific markets. while the tactile family is popular there hasn't been a version for a long time with a broad public appeal. This one looks to combine the best features from the rest of the collection, put's them in a design that is very palatable for the general public, and prices it better than the rest of the range.

The bezel makes sense to me. The compass bezel is now redundant as the bearing is displayed on the LCD. The uni-directional 60 minutes bezel is recognizable and easy to understand for most watch buyers. Leaving it with no bezel at all would have been a shocker. Anyone else remember T Touch Classic.... woof woof!!


----------



## seanpiper

Without reading too much about it, I'm guessing a little, but my feeling is this is intended to come back to mainstream rather than the number of niche products over the last few years. Sea Touch, Sailing Touch, even Expert to a degree, were all very specific markets. while the tactile family is popular there hasn't been a version for a long time with a broad public appeal. This one looks to combine the best features from the rest of the collection, put's them in a design that is very palatable for the general public, and prices it better than the rest of the range.

The bezel makes sense to me. The compass bezel is now redundant as the bearing is displayed on the LCD. The uni-directional 60 minutes bezel is recognizable and easy to understand for most watch buyers. Leaving it with no bezel at all would have been a shocker. Anyone else remember T Touch Classic.... woof woof!!


----------



## mikeynd

A new PRS200,and bigger to.Sounds good to me.


----------



## Engi

Stil no news and/or pics concerning the 2011 Tissot Heritage ? o|


Ciao

Engi


----------



## nrk

Anything else on the new heritage? I was kind of hoping that it would be a week, rather than weeks, before getting some more information. The 'VERY interesting choice' bit has me hooked.


----------



## Engi

nrk said:


> Anything else on the new heritage? I was kind of hoping that it would be a week, rather than weeks, before getting some more information. The 'VERY interesting choice' bit has me hooked.


I fully agree with you, but it seems to be a sort of secret ... :-s


----------



## Arcitecht

42mm PRS200? Sounds cool to me. There aren't any photos available yet, are there?


----------



## Engi

Less than 20 days to Basel and still no info and pics of the new Tissot Heritage line ... :roll: ... I hope to see here something very soon ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## seanpiper

Engi said:


> Less than 20 days to Basel and still no info and pics of the new Tissot Heritage line ... :roll: ... I hope to see here something very soon ... ;-)
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Engi


As mentioned earlier, I'd like to hold off on photos until the press releases are official. Patience my friends


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


> As mentioned earlier, I'd like to hold off on photos until the press releases are official. Patience my friends


OK, tanks !

Assuming that usually press release are issued several days in advance w.r.t. the Basel Fair, I hope to see here pics in the very next days ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## spoid_kills

I know you're keeping things close to the chest, but will the 42mm prs200 be automatic or quartz? The reason I ask is because I was pretty interested in the T17.1.526.52, but seeing it in the store it seemed a lot smaller than I thought it would be. A larger version in the works would definitely give me pause on buying anything else.


----------



## seanpiper

spoid_kills said:


> I know you're keeping things close to the chest, but will the 42mm prs200 be automatic or quartz? The reason I ask is because I was pretty interested in the T17.1.526.52, but seeing it in the store it seemed a lot smaller than I thought it would be. A larger version in the works would definitely give me pause on buying anything else.


It's quartz, although the reference you've quoted is for a PRC200 black dial on strap? Can't seen that being changed anytime soon.


----------



## djst

seanpiper said:


> _Currently wearing: _T0356141105100 - Tissot Couturier Valjoux 7750


 Hey seanpiper, I couldn't help but notice your signature there and thought I'd shamelessly hijack this thread and point you to another one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/pict...turier-valjoux-7750-a-514400-post3765146.html


----------



## widge34

seanpiper said:


> It's quartz, although the reference you've quoted is for a PRC200 black dial on strap? Can't seen that being changed anytime soon.


I've just ordered the above. Cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## seanpiper

Michael Owen LE 2011 - Couturier GMT


----------



## Engi

Still waiting for the Heritage line news ... :-d


----------



## seanpiper

T Race Lady 2011


----------



## seanpiper

PR100 Automatic


----------



## seanpiper

Seastar 1000 Automatic (non-chrono)


----------



## seanpiper

Solid Gold Visodate (sneak peek)


----------



## seanpiper

PRS200 (sneak peek)


----------



## seanpiper

Sneak peek.... 2011 Heritage


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

seanpiper said:


> Sneak peek.... 2011 Heritage


I'll be interested to see how this turns out, as have two versions of the original, and that looks pretty close!!

Just hope it's not 45mm or summat daft!!


----------



## mikeynd

WOW,,gorgeous line up so far...


----------



## Enoran

Some remarks / comments / rants / applauses etc ...

M.Owen GMT - Looks like a new movt ... no??
PR100 Auto - Looks like a seller to me with better specs over the PR50, better WR and clear case-back 
Non-Chrono Seastar - Not bad-looking at all
Gold Visodate - For a moment, it looked like a Le Locle
PRS200 - All right, Tissot has transformed it to be a T-Race
2011 Heritage - Vintage lovers are going to love it


----------



## seanpiper

seanpiper said:


> Seastar 1000 Automatic (non-chrono)


42mm!!


----------



## Arcitecht

Hell yeah! Found my next watch! I love you seanpiper (no **** bro ) This is exactly what I've been looking for! 

The new PRS200 looks interesting as well, can you say if there's going to be a more "classic" version as well, more similar to the current one?

Any vague ideas on price for the Seastar? Hopefully ~$500ish?


----------



## seanpiper

Enoran said:


> Some remarks / comments / rants / applauses etc ...
> 
> M.Owen GMT - Looks like a new movt ... no??
> PR100 Auto - Looks like a seller to me with better specs over the PR50, better WR and clear case-back
> Non-Chrono Seastar - Not bad-looking at all
> Gold Visodate - For a moment, it looked like a Le Locle
> PRS200 - All right, Tissot has transformed it to be a T-Race
> 2011 Heritage - Vintage lovers are going to love it


RE: PRS200.

While the one pictured will be the flagship reference, they have virtually replicated the existing models in the new design. It's going to be the biggest thing since PRC200 Chrono!


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


> Sneak peek.... 2011 Heritage


This Heritage is interesting ... !

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## WillMK5

42mm is perfect IMO can't wait to see all the combos


----------



## winged creature

That seastar looks very nice. Is it using a ETA 2824-2?


----------



## seanpiper

winged creature said:


> That seastar looks very nice. Is it using a ETA 2824-2?


Technical features
+ Swiss made automatic movement
+ Scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
+ 316L Stainless steel case with black or blue PVD coating with Helium valve and Screw-down case back and crown
+ Water-resistant to 30 bar (300 m / 1000 feet)
+ 316L Solid stainless steel bracelet with safety clasp and diver extention
+ Rubber strap with standard buckle

Movement
+ Automatic
+ 11 1/2''', 25.60 mm, ETA 2824-2, HMSD, 
+ 25 jewel(s), power-reserve of 42 hours
+ User's Manual Reference: 121

Launch date is week 24 (13 - 17 June)


----------



## EL_Chingon

seanpiper said:


> Seastar 1000 Automatic (non-chrono)


42mm, bummer, I was hoping it would be 44mm. still love it, this is my next watch. Does anyone know when it will be released?


----------



## WillMK5

seanpiper said:


> Technical features
> + Swiss made automatic movement
> + Scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
> + 316L Stainless steel case with black or blue PVD coating with Helium valve and Screw-down case back and crown
> + Water-resistant to 30 bar (300 m / 1000 feet)
> + 316L Solid stainless steel bracelet with safety clasp and diver extention
> + Rubber strap with standard buckle
> 
> Movement
> + Automatic
> + 11 1/2''', 25.60 mm, ETA 2824-2, HMSD,
> + 25 jewel(s), power-reserve of 42 hours
> + User's Manual Reference: 121
> 
> Launch date is week 24 (13 - 17 June)


 It's only available on rubber?


----------



## Arcitecht

Looks like it comes on either SS or rubber? Or maybe it includes both...that'd be awesome cause I'd probably want the steel as well anyway.


----------



## seanpiper

Five variations... black/blue (as shown) on rubber or steel, black/orange on rubber only, blue/blue on rubber or steel.


----------



## kocakty

seanpiper said:


> Sneak peek.... 2011 Heritage


what are the specifications of this watch? also please give some information about the strap, launch date, etc.. thanks


----------



## seanpiper

kocakty said:


> what are the specifications of this watch? also please give some information about the strap, launch date, etc.. thanks


No can do I'm afraid. Just a look at this stage, but will leave it until after Basel to reveal any details.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

seanpiper said:


> Sneak peek.... 2011 Heritage


For comparison.......


----------



## Enoran

A question, what is this watch called back then ...
Visodate, Seastar or PR516 :-s


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Enoran said:


> A question, what is this watch called back then ...
> Visodate, Seastar or PR516 :-s


Take your pick......I think Tissot did?!!

I've got _Seastars.......Visodates.....Visodate Seastars......PR516's........Seastar PR516's.........Visodate Seastar PR516's.........Navigators.........Seastar Navigators!! :-s_

I did read somewhere that it was something to do with different world markets, but it just seems a bit random to me?!!

I've not found anything in the Tissot book about it yet.........wonder if Sean could do some digging on this??


----------



## seanpiper

I'll have to reference the big blue book on this.


----------



## Engi

Tissot web site does not yer report any news ... :think: ... it's strange because other Swatch group company, like Omega and Longines have uptaded their web sites since this morning ... :roll:

Ciao

Engi


----------



## hanz079

Yum yum... the new seastar looks delicious...
If it's priced appropriately... I guess it will sell like hotcakes...


----------



## Engi

Here below a couple of pics taken from the rruegger website (thanks !).

Ciao

Engi


----------



## vegasvince

That shade of blue looks a little strange. The black looks awesome!!


----------



## EL_Chingon

Engi said:


> Here below a couple of pics taken from the rruegger website (thanks !).
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Engi


I am not sure about the blue dial, but the black dial look awesome. Can't wait to get me one. :-!


----------



## seanpiper

It's certainly very blue! Maybe we can start a trend, and call it "Smurf". See how quickly it catches on


----------



## Enoran

Not something I will wear on Monday :-d

A black strap would be a better fit for the Royal Blue Dial.

I'm surprised there ain't a Silver dial variant !?!


----------



## seanpiper

Need to leave something to release in 2012  Every second year is generally line extensions, so I'd expect something like that next year.


----------



## LUW

Sean, any chance of better pics of the non-chrono Seastar with a metal bracelet?
Honestly, it's looking better then I hoped.


----------



## Arcitecht

I'm sure some guys will dig the blue, but I'm more of the subtle type, so I really like the black+blue accents. Looks really good, and like LUW I'd love to see some photos of the non-chrono on steel. 

Just as side notes, I really like the design of the rubber band, with "Seastar" on it, its not too dull. I'm also a big fan of the exhibition caseback, you don't see those too often on divers.


----------



## seanpiper

Arcitecht said:


> I'm sure some guys will dig the blue, but I'm more of the subtle type, so I really like the black+blue accents. Looks really good, and like LUW I'd love to see some photos of the non-chrono on steel.
> 
> Just as side notes, I really like the design of the rubber band, with "Seastar" on it, its not too dull. I'm also a big fan of the exhibition caseback, you don't see those too often on divers.


At least it's not orange


----------



## seanpiper

LUW said:


> Sean, any chance of better pics of the non-chrono Seastar with a metal bracelet?
> Honestly, it's looking better then I hoped.


Only a front on shot I'm afraid:


----------



## kocakty

we haven't seen any pictures of heritage 2011 yet...why?


----------



## Engi

kocakty said:


> we haven't seen any pictures of heritage 2011 yet...why?


Yes, same question here: it is impossible to find any new of the 2011 Heritage collection on the watch fora.

Also the Tissot web site still does not report any news about the new models ... :-|

Engi


----------



## seanpiper

T-Tempo - New Family 2011

The Tissot T-Tempo Gent Automatic is a totally new watch, proud to honour its timeless quality from day one. Its name is inspired by the Italian word for time, used to refer to the rate of speed of a piece of music. This aptly announces its character of a treasure for future generations with its fine, Swiss-made automatic movements. The design of the new family highlights the deep-rooted Tissot heritage of innovation by tradition, expressing this via modern materials and finishes. It also alludes to the marked evolution of the Tissot watchmaking expertise, with the shaping around the lugs reminiscent of the famous form of models such as the Tissot T-Touch. There are four different models in the range, each with its own distinctive identity, to cater for tastes and preferences embracing present and future eras.


----------



## seanpiper

Tradition Perpetual Calendar

Tissot presents its first analogue perpetual calendar - 
modernity with whispers of vintage

Powered by a totally new movement, the Tissot Tradition G15.561 is the brand's first ever analogue perpetual calendar timepiece. The groundbreaking G15.561 movement makes the sophistication of the finest Swiss watchmaking surprisingly accessible. Its perpetual calendar facility will operate without any adjustment necessary for the entire 21st century, automatically taking leap years in its stride. The seamless combination of beautiful design and unrivalled technical expertise exemplifies the deep-rooted Tissot tradition of innovation, masterfully blending timeless ease of operation with timeless looks.


----------



## seanpiper

Lady Round

The Tissot Lady Round Bicolour uses a playful implementation of two metal finishes, as well as intriguing attention to detail, to create a delicate and enchanting timepiece. PVD finishing adds its own Midas touch to selected elements of the watch, embracing the central links of the metal bracelet and the upward-facing rim of the perfectly round case. Two raised digits at 6 o'clock and 12 o'clock, the hands and the grooved edge of the winder come under the same spell. This watch is for ladies who take time over their appearance and have the confidence to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## seanpiper

Sculpture Line Skeleton

Visibly shaped by a watchmaking heritage

Carved out of a long tradition of craftsmanship, the new Tissot Sculpture Line Skeleton literally reveals all. The design of this solid gold timepiece provides several windows through which to view the workings of a fascinating mechanical movement. Confidently contemporary shapes and finishes tease with nostalgic touches, such as a finely stitched leather strap and Roman numerals around the dial. The Tissot Sculpture Line Skeleton is set to be the apple of the collector's eye and to harvest admiration from stylish individuals everywhere who like to look beyond the surface.


----------



## mikeynd

seanpiper said:


> Tradition Perpetual Calendar
> 
> Tissot presents its first analogue perpetual calendar -
> modernity with whispers of vintage
> 
> Powered by a totally new movement, the Tissot Tradition G15.561 is the brand's first ever analogue perpetual calendar timepiece. The groundbreaking G15.561 movement makes the sophistication of the finest Swiss watchmaking surprisingly accessible. Its perpetual calendar facility will operate without any adjustment necessary for the entire 21st century, automatically taking leap years in its stride. The seamless combination of beautiful design and unrivalled technical expertise exemplifies the deep-rooted Tissot tradition of innovation, masterfully blending timeless ease of operation with timeless looks.


 Oh yes,now i am very much in love..Gotta get one of these..The dial and hands are just gorgeous..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fluppyboy

LUW said:


> Sean, any chance of better pics of the non-chrono Seastar with a metal bracelet?
> Honestly, it's looking better then I hoped.


After last year's design fiasco, they finally got this watch right. I want one, black dial on bracelet. I just hope they are priced well - this is where Tissot usually has it all over their competition - great quality timepieces at a very reasonable price!


----------



## Dasser

seanpiper said:


> Tradition Perpetual Calendar


WOW!!! I was saving for an Omega Seamaster but to hell with that - this is my next watch 

When will it be out in the UK and any indication of the rrp?

SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcsicsak

I really like this! It has a really clear-out and solid design.
It reminds me the few versions of the old Visodate PR516/Seastar-line, especially the basel the crown and the markers on the dial


----------



## WillMK5

Sean, 

Do you have the specs for this watch? What about the rest of the line? It looks like it could be a nice, sportier alternative to the Visodate.


----------



## seanpiper

fluppyboy said:


> After last year's design fiasco, they finally got this watch right. I want one, black dial on bracelet. I just hope they are priced well - this is where Tissot usually has it all over their competition - great quality timepieces at a very reasonable price!


Currently looking at around AUD$1000 for the three hand.


----------



## seanpiper

All models are 42mm, quartz, 3bar. Pricing I'd expect will fall around PR100 territory for the base model, and step up from there. Still very much entry level.


----------



## kocakty

thank you very much seanpiper for your information...i am looking forward to seeing the full photo of heritage 2011...


----------



## WillMK5

seanpiper said:


> Currently looking at around AUD$1000 for the three hand.


You've got to be kidding me? $1000 AUD is about $1025 US. That's way to much money for the new Seastar. No Thanks.
o|o|o|

If thats the three hand, the chrono has to be almost $1500. That's absurd.


----------



## seanpiper

WillMK5 said:


> You've got to be kidding me? $1000 AUD is about $1025 US. That's way to much money for the new Seastar. No Thanks.
> o|o|o|
> 
> If thats the three hand, the chrono has to be almost $1500. That's absurd.


Really? The original model was priced at around $900 when it was phased out, so it's not a huge jump.

What were you expecting?

Also, don't rely on a currency exchange on that price. Global pricing doesn't work that way.


----------



## WillMK5

seanpiper said:


> Really? The original model was priced at around $900 when it was phased out, so it's not a huge jump.
> 
> What were you expecting?
> 
> Also, don't rely on a currency exchange on that price. Global pricing doesn't work that way.


I was expecting something around $500 to $600, because that was the price I had seen other members suggest. I didnt realize the previous model was that expensive. The jump to $1000 seems much more reasonable now. I assumed it was much less.

What surprises me is that this means the price of the chrono version will be comparable to many 7750 pieces, which seems to be the market that Tissot is trying to stay below by not offering that movement in their auto-chrono.


----------



## seanpiper

WillMK5 said:


> I was expecting something around $500 to $600, because that was the price I had seen other members suggest. I didnt realize the previous model was that expensive. The jump to $1000 seems much more reasonable now. I assumed it was much less.
> 
> What surprises me is that this means the price of the chrono version will be comparable to many 7750 pieces, which seems to be the market that Tissot is trying to stay below by not offering that movement in their auto-chrono.


I'd suggest wait and see what your local pricing looks like. In AUD, $1500 is WELL below anything comparable in a 7750. The Couturier for example: C01.211 costs $1200, Valjoux version $2000. But then look at a Tag Heuer Carrera. Exactly the same specs (anti-reflective sapphire crystal front and back, 316L steel, 100m WR, day/date) is priced at around $4200.

Mission accomplished


----------



## devilmoon

seanpiper said:


> . But then look at a Tag Heuer Carrera. Exactly the same specs (anti-reflective sapphire crystal front and back, 316L steel, 100m WR, day/date) is priced at around $4200.
> 
> Mission accomplished


That's why I'm a Tissot fan!


----------



## EL_Chingon

seanpiper said:


> Only a front on shot I'm afraid:


This is going to be my next watch. Maybe...Is this watch 42 mm or 48mm? I am getting different reports on the size of this model to the chrono size.


----------



## WillMK5

The three hand (non-chrono) is definitely 42mm. Sean posted the specs a few days ago. 

42mm is perfect for this model IMO.


----------



## hanz079

Yeah. I believe Tissot knows the market they're catering for and we know why we're fans of Tissot.


----------



## Ursus

Tradition Perpetual Calendar


That one is AWESOME!


----------



## Ursus

seanpiper said:


> Sculpture Line Skeleton
> 
> Visibly shaped by a watchmaking heritage
> 
> Carved out of a long tradition of craftsmanship, the new Tissot Sculpture Line Skeleton literally reveals all. The design of this solid gold timepiece provides several windows through which to view the workings of a fascinating mechanical movement. Confidently contemporary shapes and finishes tease with nostalgic touches, such as a finely stitched leather strap and Roman numerals around the dial. The Tissot Sculpture Line Skeleton is set to be the apple of the collector's eye and to harvest admiration from stylish individuals everywhere who like to look beyond the surface.


 ANy price tag on this one?


----------



## seanpiper

Ursus said:


> ANy price tag on this one?


Tough to say. Indications are $8000+, depending on your currency.


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


> Tough to say. Indications are $8000+, depending on your currency.


At that price I suppose it will remain a style exercise ...

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Engi

Any full pic and specs of the Heritage PR 516 ? :-s

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## seanpiper

Engi said:


> Any full pic and specs of the Heritage PR 516 ? :-s
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Engi


Nope.


----------



## kocakty

i think tissot fans weren't informed enough during BASEL 2011... i am upset for it cause i have been wondering heritage 2011 much but uptil now i couldn't see the full picture of it. IMO official website was very bad too..they did not update it until yesterday... i will buy a watch but it will be not tissot anymore


----------



## seanpiper

If I hadn't mentioned it, you wouldn't even know there was a Heritage model on the way. Deciding not to purchase a particular brand because the website hasn't been updated for a couple of weeks... that's your call.

We're certainly not under any obligation to release all details of all models before or during Basel. It's an exhibition aimed at trade and not so much for general public. When each model is signed off and ready for production, then it will have general information released. Until then... tight lips. Unlike Tag Heuer, we're not in the habit of releasing all details of a new concept watch then waiting 5 years to release it. You'll hear all about it when it's ready to ship.

Speaking of the website... the new PRS200 is up. As is Seastar 1000, T-Navigator, New T-Race, Racing Touch, Lady Couturier, Couturier GMT, TXL, Evocation, Tradition, Tempo, New dial T-Lord and new PR100 Extensions.

Happy viewing!


----------



## kocakty

i saw the new dialed t-lord...it's obviously better than past year... i hope to find one at the markets... i haven't seen any uptil now (i own t-lord auto chrono released in 2002)

this year, there is a lot of heritage models..tag heuer heritage carrera, monza-longines heritage 1951,1954- hamilton pan europ,thin-o-matic,tudor advisor, etc..
it will be a heritage year ımo. it'll be hard to select one..

i hope tissot's heritage model will be succesful among these watches...

best wishes, seanpiper..


----------



## LUW

Thanx for the pics, Sean







!
The Seastar is looking VERY good IMO. Though I still want to see how the blue one looks, I'm definitively going after one this year, blue or black .


----------



## Enoran

Just browsed the website, so many new stuff there.

Overall, IMO the 2011 releases has been better than the last where the only champion highlight was the Visodate. Not to mention, it can be had at a great price!!!

This year, the Seastar1k, the T-tempo and the updated T-Lord look good to me.

The T-Navigator has a very radical design. I wouldn't think its a Tissot if not for the logo.

My only rant, the T-Race. The original T-Race was the watch that got me into the hobby. However, as years past, the new designs seem to have gone off the boil and its getting worse every year. Sorry, Sean ...


----------



## WillMK5

Enoran said:


> Just browsed the website, so many new stuff there.
> 
> Overall, IMO the 2011 releases has been better than the last where the only champion highlight was the Visodate. Not to mention, it can be had at a great price!!!
> 
> This year, the Seastar1k, the T-tempo and the updated T-Lord look good to me.
> 
> The T-Navigator has a very radical design. I wouldn't think its a Tissot if not for the logo.
> 
> My only rant, the T-Race. The original T-Race was the watch that got me into the hobby. However, as years past, the new designs seem to have gone off the boil and its getting worse every year. Sorry, Sean ...


Glad the website was updated. I love the new Seastar, and the new T-Tempo. I'm a little bummed its so small though. I was hoping it would be 40-42mm, it would make the ideal dress watch for me.


----------



## seanpiper

Enoran said:


> My only rant, the T-Race. The original T-Race was the watch that got me into the hobby. However, as years past, the new designs seem to have gone off the boil and its getting worse every year. Sorry, Sean ...


Don't be sorry... I agree. I'm a big fan of simplicity in design, but the T-Race seems to be getting much too "busy" for my taste. Although, I do like these a LOT!


----------



## Engi

Finally, just a bit of clarity on the new Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL.

As per James Dowling's answer to my question posted there, this watch has been actually presented at Basel and he should post pics of it in these days.

Remains the fact of not so brilliant communication by Tissot on this model.

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Engi

And finally, after a loooong wait (o|) the official pics of the Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL, courtesy of James Dowling from TZ !!! |>

More pics could follow later on.

Ciao

Engi


----------



## fluppyboy

I am relieved to see that they used standard lugs. It's nice to have the option of changing straps.


----------



## Engi

fluppyboy said:


> I am relieved to see that they used standard lugs. It's nice to have the option of changing straps.


Yes, I fully agree with you, for instance a nice rally strap for winter ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## mikeynd

Glad to see they have the new models up on the site..I see 3 new PRS200's that i want..WTG Tissot


----------



## mrbrunse

I wan´t a racing-touch (Tony Parker) soooo bad!
but i´m a little bit anxious about the price.... maybe this will kill my dream :-(


----------



## seanpiper

mrbrunse said:


> I wan´t a racing-touch (Tony Parker) soooo bad!
> but i´m a little bit anxious about the price.... maybe this will kill my dream :-(


The new Racing Touch will be priced far less expensive than any of the other tactile range. Very much the new entry level touch!


----------



## kocakty

thanks for the pictures... i hope there will be other versions with ss bracelet without holes...


----------



## seanpiper

No sign of any solid bracelet version. Although there is also a leather strap execution.


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


> No sign of any solid bracelet version. Although there is also a leather strap execution.


Any pic of the leather strap version ?
Thanks,

Engi


----------



## seanpiper

Engi said:


> Any pic of the leather strap version ?
> Thanks,
> 
> Engi


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


>


Thanks a lot !

Engi


----------



## mrbrunse

seanpiper said:


> The new Racing Touch will be priced far less expensive than any of the other tactile range. Very much the new entry level touch!


sounds good! |>

:think:300 Euros? 400 Euros?


----------



## asadtiger

thank you very much Sean for keeping us updated on new Basel releases by Tissot because I couldn't find much Tissot coverage anywhere else...but I say I am sorry exactly because Tissot's offerings were so cool this year...I LOVE so many of their new offerings, dont know which one to make my next purchase...but that Seastar is definitely going to be one ...its size, diver specs and general design cues (like the crown and bezel) are just perfect ...the dressy offerings and the heritage PR516 aren't behind either..overall, a great year for Tissot and Tissot lovers I foresee 

thank you everyone for sharing your input too.

regards, Asad


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

seanpiper said:


> No sign of any solid bracelet version. Although there is also a leather strap execution.


I'm liking the look of this.....and the black dial on black leather version :-!

The case shape looks almost identical to the original model......any idea on the size yet??


----------



## seanpiper

It's 40mm.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

seanpiper said:


> It's 40mm.


Perfect b-)

Any idea on release dates??


----------



## seanpiper

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Perfect b-)
> 
> Any idea on release dates??


Not sure at this stage? Still haven't seen a press release for this one, but figured since there were already photos out there, it wouldn't hurt to share what I knew.


----------



## LUW

Sean, any idea when we'll be able to see the Seastar in stores?


----------



## seanpiper

LUW said:


> Sean, any idea when we'll be able to see the Seastar in stores?


Likely mid to late June. I'm expecting to see some samples next month, and will try to sneak in a wrist shot!


----------



## LUW

That would be terrific!!!! :-!


----------



## Elusiveflip

I've been browsing online for simple and understated watches, and the Tissot T-Tempo has certainly caught my eye. I was just wondering when it will be available and for how much roughly? I'm in Canada if that makes any difference, but would be willing to have it shipped here if needed. I'm looking at the exact style shown here with stainless steel bracelet and black dial because I don't like the variations with gold, nor do I want a white dial: Tissot

Or, if anyone knows any great understated/simple watches with automatic movement and steel bracelet, I'd be willing to look into those too. However, this watch is hard to beat for me and I'm looking forward to making the Tempo my next watch.


----------



## aksnc30

T-Smurf? :-d



seanpiper said:


> It's certainly very blue! Maybe we can start a trend, and call it "Smurf". See how quickly it catches on


----------



## aksnc30

as much as it is likely to get me stoned to death on the tissot forum - apart from the shape of the hands this looks almost identical to many in the seiko / citizen automatic dress watch range (the one you linked that is) 
... if it's hard to find the tissot in canada maybe try these other brands.



Elusiveflip said:


> I've been browsing online for simple and understated watches, and the Tissot T-Tempo has certainly caught my eye. I was just wondering when it will be available and for how much roughly? I'm in Canada if that makes any difference, but would be willing to have it shipped here if needed. I'm looking at the exact style shown here with stainless steel bracelet and black dial because I don't like the variations with gold, nor do I want a white dial: Tissot
> 
> Or, if anyone knows any great understated/simple watches with automatic movement and steel bracelet, I'd be willing to look into those too. However, this watch is hard to beat for me and I'm looking forward to making the Tempo my next watch.


----------



## paul55

Elusiveflip said:


> I've been browsing online for simple and understated watches, and the Tissot T-Tempo has certainly caught my eye. I was just wondering when it will be available and for how much roughly? I'm in Canada if that makes any difference, but would be willing to have it shipped here if needed. I'm looking at the exact style shown here with stainless steel bracelet and black dial because I don't like the variations with gold, nor do I want a white dial: Tissot
> 
> Or, if anyone knows any great understated/simple watches with automatic movement and steel bracelet, I'd be willing to look into those too. However, this watch is hard to beat for me and I'm looking forward to making the Tempo my next watch.


You might want to check out the Tissot Visodate Heritage. I just bought one and absolutely love it. There's a few pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tiss...ollection-522928-post3837760.html#post3837760

And there's a great review in the review section. Oh, just realized you said steel bracelet - this only comes with leather. Still, you might want to have a look.


----------



## seanpiper

Elusiveflip said:


> I've been browsing online for simple and understated watches, and the Tissot T-Tempo has certainly caught my eye. I was just wondering when it will be available and for how much roughly? I'm in Canada if that makes any difference, but would be willing to have it shipped here if needed. I'm looking at the exact style shown here with stainless steel bracelet and black dial because I don't like the variations with gold, nor do I want a white dial: Tissot
> 
> Or, if anyone knows any great understated/simple watches with automatic movement and steel bracelet, I'd be willing to look into those too. However, this watch is hard to beat for me and I'm looking forward to making the Tempo my next watch.


Off the top of my head:

- Le Locle T41148353
- T-One T0384301105700
- Ballade III T97148351
- Carson T95148351

The Tempo is due out next week for most markets. Check with your local dealer.


----------



## Elusiveflip

I looked around at Seiko, but I wasn't impressed at all. A lot of the watches I saw online just looked bad/cheap or maybe it's just poor pictures.

Citizen had some really nice looking watches, but I'm curious as to the eco-drive function they have. Is it good? This was the one I liked from them: LINK

As for the Tempo, I'm glad to hear that it'll be out in most markets next week or so. Maybe more information and price points will be available and I can try it in person hopefully soon after.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## kocakty

personally, i was waiting for heritage line of TISSOT at basel 2011 before deciding to buy a new watch this year, but i didn't like heritage pr516 because of the style of the strap... i think a solid bracelet will match better...i believe TISSOT will make a surprise to launh a chrono version of pr516 like one inthe picture


----------



## nls8520

I really like the new Tissot Sea-Star 1000, 3 hand auto. Any formal pricing for either rubber or metal strap? Release date in US? To those in the know to what extent can Tissot AD discount a new watch off retail price?


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


> No sign of any solid bracelet version. Although there is also a leather strap execution.


Up to now no news about this Heritage model ... :think: ... any info on the availability date and on its price ? Strange it is not yet present on the Tissot website :-s

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## seanpiper

Engi said:


> Up to now no news about this Heritage model ... :think: ... any info on the availability date and on its price ? Strange it is not yet present on the Tissot website :-s
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Engi


I saw this in the flesh today. Didn't try it on, but I actually liked it a lot better in person.

No news as yet... although the fact that samples are going out is a good sign.


----------



## Engi

seanpiper said:


> I saw this in the flesh today. Didn't try it on, but I actually liked it a lot better in person.
> 
> No news as yet... although the fact that samples are going out is a good sign.


Thanks for the update,

Engi


----------



## LUW

Sean, could you get any wrist shots? Specially of the Seastar?


----------



## seanpiper

LUW said:


> Sean, could you get any wrist shots? Specially of the Seastar?


The one and only shot I was able to quickly snap while digging around in the stock room.


----------



## LUW

Fantastic!!!!! |> |> |> |> |>
I at least now have a good idea of size and specially of the bracelet.
Thanks a bunch dude!:-!


----------



## mikiejack

seanpiper said:


> The one and only shot I was able to quickly snap while digging around in the stock room.


Very nice. May I ask how big your wrist is? Mine are 6.5 inches so just trying to work out if it will be too big for me


----------



## djst

mikiejack said:


> Very nice. May I ask how big your wrist is? Mine are 6.5 inches so just trying to work out if it will be too big for me


 At the end of the day, it's a matter of taste (and to some extent fashion) how big or small a watch should be to fit a particular wrist. Oversized watches seem to be the norm these days, but I'd almost say that on a 6.5 inch wrist, this watch will look too big. You won't actually see any of the bracelet when looking at the watch straight on -- that is the criteria my local watch dealer said she thought was important: you should see at least a little bit of the bracelet when you have the watch on your wrist and looking at the dial straight on, otherwise it's too big. But again, it's a matter of taste. I've seen people wearing watches where even the dial itself is bigger than the wrist, and in that case the oversize is the whole point.


----------



## seanpiper

mikiejack said:


> Very nice. May I ask how big your wrist is? Mine are 6.5 inches so just trying to work out if it will be too big for me


7.5 inches.


----------



## richardm

Sean,

That is a great shot, thank you - basically made up my mind that I want the exact one now  You mentioned earlier the non-chrono would be about $1000 AUD? I'm from Sydney, how much do you think the chrono will go for? 

And how do you think this will go as a day-to-day watch?


----------



## seanpiper

richardm said:


> Sean,
> 
> That is a great shot, thank you - basically made up my mind that I want the exact one now  You mentioned earlier the non-chrono would be about $1000 AUD? I'm from Sydney, how much do you think the chrono will go for?
> 
> And how do you think this will go as a day-to-day watch?


In AUD:

Non chrono three hand is $1000 on rubber or $1050 on bracelet
Chrono is $1450 on rubber or $1475 on steel.

Day to day, I'm going to love the chrono. I honestly think for most people though, the three hand will be easier to manage.

Was presenting all the new product samples to retailers this week. I suddenly realized the blue three hand looks a LOT like the original Bond Seamaster! 

In Sydney, be sure to check in at the JR Watch Co boutique (Cnr Pitt & King St). The front corner is the Longines store, but behind you'll find a HUGE range of Tissot.


----------



## richardm

seanpiper said:


> In AUD:
> 
> Non chrono three hand is $1000 on rubber or $1050 on bracelet
> Chrono is $1450 on rubber or $1475 on steel.
> 
> Day to day, I'm going to love the chrono. I honestly think for most people though, the three hand will be easier to manage.
> 
> Was presenting all the new product samples to retailers this week. I suddenly realized the blue three hand looks a LOT like the original Bond Seamaster!
> 
> In Sydney, be sure to check in at the JR Watch Co boutique (Cnr Pitt & King St). The front corner is the Longines store, but behind you'll find a HUGE range of Tissot.


Cheers for that Sean, I have a Tag Carrera Chrono now, with a rubber strap that I absolutely love. I've always been into chrono watches so I think this one will be perfect as well.

Might drop in on Saturday to JR to see if they'll let me put a deposit down :-d Thanks again!


----------



## seanpiper

richardm said:


> Cheers for that Sean, I have a Tag Carrera Chrono now, with a rubber strap that I absolutely love. I've always been into chrono watches so I think this one will be perfect as well.
> 
> Might drop in on Saturday to JR to see if they'll let me put a deposit down :-d Thanks again!


Take the reference code with you from the website... Never trust a store assistant to know what you're talking about  Sadly, very few of them are as passionate about watches as we are.


----------



## Elusiveflip

Sean, any way you could get pictures wearing a T-Tempo? Preferably the one with a black dial and no gold accents. Thanks.


----------



## seanpiper

Elusiveflip said:


> Sean, any way you could get pictures wearing a T-Tempo? Preferably the one with a black dial and no gold accents. Thanks.


I'm afraid not. Only had access to the samples for about 15 minutes, and won't see them again for a while. Tempo should be out pretty soon, so keep an eye on the local stores.


----------



## Enoran

Enjoy!!!


----------



## derekzee

kocakty said:


> personally, i was waiting for heritage line of TISSOT at basel 2011 before deciding to buy a new watch this year, but i didn't like heritage pr516 because of the style of the strap... i think a solid bracelet will match better...i believe TISSOT will make a surprise to launh a chrono version of pr516 like one inthe picture
> View attachment 418111


what kind/style of watch is this? why does it look familiar? vintage tag or something. i know it says tissot lol! anyways noice!


----------



## C-Note

seanpiper said:


> Tradition Perpetual Calendar
> 
> Tissot presents its first analogue perpetual calendar -
> modernity with whispers of vintage
> 
> Powered by a totally new movement, the Tissot Tradition G15.561 is the brand's first ever analogue perpetual calendar timepiece. The groundbreaking G15.561 movement makes the sophistication of the finest Swiss watchmaking surprisingly accessible. Its perpetual calendar facility will operate without any adjustment necessary for the entire 21st century, automatically taking leap years in its stride. The seamless combination of beautiful design and unrivalled technical expertise exemplifies the deep-rooted Tissot tradition of innovation, masterfully blending timeless ease of operation with timeless looks.


 When can i buy this watch? Do you have a good website to buy watches?

thank you


----------



## C-Note

When does the TISSOT Tradition G15.561 come out?


----------



## seanpiper

C-Note said:


> When does the TISSOT Tradition G15.561 come out?


In reply to both questions:

- Best to avoid buying off the internet

- September-ish


----------



## bmcqueen

ETA on T-Navigator US release?


----------



## seanpiper

Week 37 (12 - 16 September 2011)


----------



## bmcqueen

seanpiper said:


> Week 37 (12 - 16 September 2011)


Will the Racing T-Touch land week 37 also?


----------



## seanpiper

bmcqueen said:


> Will the Racing T-Touch land week 37 also?


Give or take a couple of weeks.


----------



## palmag

C-Note said:


> Do you have a good website to buy watches?


Amazon is a good place to buy Tissot's, I bought my PR50 from there for a very good price (before our dollar parity) right now it would be even better value with our current dollar. Yes its grey market, but Tissot quartz watches are generally very good quality watches which are unlikely to be needing warranty repairs, there are exceptions though.


----------



## Engi

Engi said:


> And finally, after a loooong wait (o|) the official pics of the Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL, courtesy of James Dowling from TZ !!! |>
> 
> More pics could follow later on.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Engi


Have these models hit the shops ? It seems that they are not yet on the Tissot site ... :think: ... when they will pop up ????

Ciao

Engi


----------



## jeffff

seanpiper said:


> Don't be sorry... I agree. I'm a big fan of simplicity in design, but the T-Race seems to be getting much too "busy" for my taste. Although, I do like these a LOT!


Any wrist shots of these guys? Color not important. The Tissot website lists them as "Length 45.3mm / Width 50.26mm / Thickness 12.17mm" 50mm!! that can't be right, can it?


----------



## JwY

jeffff said:


> Any wrist shots of these guys? Color not important. The Tissot website lists them as "Length 45.3mm / Width 50.26mm / Thickness 12.17mm" 50mm!! that can't be right, can it?


The 50mm may be factoring the crown.


----------



## kocakty

Engi said:


> Have these models hit the shops ? It seems that they are not yet on the Tissot site ... :think: ... when they will pop up ????
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Engi


still waiting for heritage pr516 ...


----------

